# I started installing some light fixtures for my wife when all of the sudden.......



## jar546 (Nov 2, 2013)

My wife surprises me by coming home with 6 new light fixtures over the past 2 days.  She neatly places them in the rooms she wants changed.  I am not a fan of finish electrical work, especially ceiling fans and hanging chandeliers.  That is exactly what half of them are.  Today I installed 4 of them and only have the ceiling fans left.  So anyway, I am 48 and still surprise my eye doctor with how close I could read and unlike my wife who has been wearing reading glasses for almost 10 years, I just don't need them.  Correction, I didn't need them.

So here I am up on the ladder and all I had to do was start removing the screws from the existing fixture and box.  Not a problem but something just did not seem right.  Then came loosening the small green ground screw.  I could not see a darn thing.  By the time I backed away to get focus, I was too far away to see the slot anyway.  Then comes hooking up the wires.  The damn things were blurry the entire time.  Anything small with detail is just a no go if I am to close.  I never had this issue before.  Yeah, this sucks.  It's starting already.


----------



## ICE (Nov 2, 2013)

And here I thought you were only color blind.


----------



## fireguy (Nov 2, 2013)

Your blindness is because you did not get  a permit.   If you do not get a permit Monday AM, Tigerloose will be there for an inspection in the afternoon


----------



## RJJ (Nov 2, 2013)

When your done I have a few that need install also. If your handy with tile the Master Bath needs the new tile floor grouted.   It has taken me all summer to get this project finished. Trying not to let it get in the way of fishing and thus far have been quite successful. However, I keep getting the big question when. I have multiple glasses from .5 to 2 so you will be able to see.


----------



## Wayne (Nov 2, 2013)

Once I hit 40 it was all over and I have to use reading glasses now.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 2, 2013)

This is God's way of keeping you from seeing your wife's wrinkles as we get older; glasses are meant for reading.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Nov 2, 2013)

Inspectors doing construction = BAD. Blind inspectors= Worse.

I hope you made sure the old boxes are secured to some framing so the fans don't end up in your lap one day  

Brent.


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 3, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I could not see a darn thing.


It's no coincidence you recently got married then this. Marriage can have a huge impact on a mans ability to see. Starts early, for instance didn't you notice the day you got engaged you could no longer see other women?


----------



## fatboy (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah I have about a dozen pairs of readers stashed in all rooms of the house, cars, work.........goes with the territory.........


----------



## RJJ (Nov 3, 2013)

Chris not see other women has nothing to do with eye sight! You still can see them, but if you look you are dead meat.


----------



## peach (Nov 3, 2013)

So that's how it is?  Anyway, are the luminaires UL listed?

I have also had to resort to reading glasses on my MOST recent test (last Saturday).


----------



## jar546 (Nov 4, 2013)

Update, 5 of the 6 are done.  The ceiling fans are easier than the fixtures, just more to do.  I love the fact that the plug for the light below the fan must be plugged in for the fan to work.  Why they had to make the neutral go through the light fixture I'll never know.


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 4, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Update, 5 of the 6 are done.


Had you asked for a little help we could have knocked that all out yesterday. Don't forget I O U a favor. Much easier when there is a van in the driveway with all the right stuff on it.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 4, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Had you asked for a little help we could have knocked that all out yesterday. Don't forget I O U a favor. Much easier when there is a van in the driveway with all the right stuff on it.


1) That is a great offer and more than appreciated.

2) You already work 6 days a week.  I'm not going to ask you to drive an hour on your only day off.

3) Dude, they are light fixtures.  Simple, no brainer (but pain in the ***) and easy work.  Even I can still install them.

4) It helps remind me that the white wires are the neutrals (grounded conductors) just in-case I forgot.

5) I did not sell all of my tools, just most of them

6) You, my friend are one great guy

Of note to all:

With the circuit turned on but the light switch turned off to remove power from the fixture, just the act of moving around the wires hanging outside of the box was enough to trip the AFCI on 3 of the fixtures.  Now that is sensitive, probably from static electricity as I stripped them.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 4, 2013)

> The damn things were blurry the entire time. Anything small with detail is just a no go if I am to close. I never had this issue before. Yeah, this sucks. It's starting already.


Maybe it is a side effect of some little blue pill you are taking since you just got married :razz:


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 4, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> 1) 2) You already work 6 days a week.  I'm not going to ask you to drive an hour on your only day off.


Yesterday I was scrubbing the baths with a bleach spray then some stuff called Kaboom. All my nose hair fell out and even now everything smells like nothing. You could have saved me from that with a phone call. Would have been a much better day raiding your fridge and telling you your doing it wrong.



> 6) You, my friend are one great guy


Just made my wife read that twice out loud and all she had to say was "Is that jar guy stupid or what?"


----------



## jar546 (Nov 5, 2013)

There is one ceiling fan left ya know but I may just wait until I need some real work done.


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 5, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> There is one ceiling fan left ya know but I may just wait until I need some real work done.


Pool electric done for cost of permit, materials and sandwiches? That works.


----------



## Jobsaver (Nov 5, 2013)

One problem one has when installing lights is a lack of light. AT YOUR AGE readers and worklights go a long way. I prefer a led headband flashlight for electrical work. By the way, you might as well start read'in up on colonostopies and the prostate.


----------

